# Bayonet Fitting UVA/UVB Bulbs!



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2009)

Are these available? Or am I better off just going for the strip light type?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

strips are better than compacts generaly


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

rase0121 said:


> strips are better than compacts generaly


You can Buy converters which will convert eddision (screw type) into bayonet fittings from *maplins* or on *ebay*


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

you can also buy ones that will do bayonet to screw.


----------

